# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Συμβουλή για ibook/macbook και χρήση tiger

## dimkasta

Ψάχνομαι να αγοράσω ένα υποφορητό για επαγγελματική χρήση.

Βασικές μου ανάγκες είναι φορητότητα (12" οθόνη), μνήμη, δίκτυο.
Αφού έψαξα και δοκίμασα διάφορα, είδα ότι τα αντίστοιχα mac έχουνε αρκετά ελκυστική τιμή για αυτό που ψάχνω.
Χώρια ότι είναι πανέμορφα.  ::  

Βασικός μου προβληματισμός είναι τα προγράμματά του.
Βασική μου ανάγκη είναι χρήση Office και σύνδεση με remote desktop σε windows servers για διαχείριση κλπ, όπως και σε windows shares.

Για το Office Οκ ξέρω ότι υπάρχει έκδοση.
Υπάρχει όμως κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να μου επιτρέπει να συνδέομαι σε windows remote desktop?
Θυμάμαι το VNC(πρέπει να υπάρχει για apple), αλλά θα προτιμούσα κάτι με την ταχύτητα του εργαλείου των windows.

Καμιά συμβουλή?

----------


## vegos

> Υπάρχει όμως κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να μου επιτρέπει να συνδέομαι σε windows remote desktop?


Φυσικά.

Από την ίδια την Microsoft  :: 

Θα το βρεις εδώ...

----------


## dimkasta

Άψογος.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Γενικά καμιά συμβουλή για τα συγκεκριμένα laptop?

Λέω για το iBook G4 1.33GHz 12"! Αγγλική Έκδοση.
Βγαίνει 863 Ευρό + ΦΠΑ

----------


## vegos

> Άψογος.
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> Γενικά καμιά συμβουλή για τα συγκεκριμένα laptop?
> 
> Λέω για το iBook G4 1.33GHz 12"! Αγγλική Έκδοση.
> Βγαίνει 863 Ευρό + ΦΠΑ


Μνήμη βάλε... Γιγα at least...

Το μόνο bug που έχει το rdc στο mac, είναι ότι ανοίγει ένα pc τη φορά  ::

----------


## vegos

> Γενικά καμιά συμβουλή για τα συγκεκριμένα laptop?


...αν και θα έπαιρνα κάτι σε intel dual core, να τρέχω και XP τώρα που κυκλοφόρησαν...

----------


## dimkasta

Από αυτονομία μπαταρίας τι λένε?

----------


## socrates

> Άψογος.
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> Γενικά καμιά συμβουλή για τα συγκεκριμένα laptop?
> 
> Λέω για το iBook G4 1.33GHz 12"! Αγγλική Έκδοση.
> Βγαίνει 863 Ευρό + ΦΠΑ


Αυτό έχω και εγώ! Έξτρα μνήμη οπωσδήποτε όπως είπε και ο Αντώνης.

Από αυτονομία είναι κορυφαίο στην κατηγορία του.

----------

